# feather jigs



## ajsgonefishin (Jan 18, 2005)

i do a alot of saugeye fishing from the bank and i use 1/64 and1/32 ounce feather jigs... i was just wondering if there are any place you guys know of that i can buy or order from.. they are gettin expensive at the gamder mtn. by my house... and help would much appreciated.... thanks AJ


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Why not make your own? You can either buy the bare jigs or cast them from lead. You can even buy them unpainted and decorate them yourself. I like the vynil paints, but I've used everything from model paint to my wife's fingernail polish. Any sort of vise or even lock pliers can hold them while you tie on feathers of your choice. I like marabou if I can find it, but you can get creative. Use fly tying thread and seal it with either fly tying cement or clear fingernail polish.

During those nasty winter nights I make up a supply for spring, but it doesn't take long to whip up a few.


----------

